

Leveraging Linux in a Lousy Economy - marketer
http://www.scribd.com/doc/16119251/Leveraging-Linux-in-a-Lousy-Economy-Theodore-Tso

======
mahmud
Summary: A first-rate Linux hacker pitches to large entities interested in
_customizing_ a linux solution for their (hardware) platform, also pushes
IBM's high-performance realtime solutions for the enterprise.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Shorter summary: PowerPoint hell

